# LFG to join, Phoenix, AZ - west valley: Avondale, Goodyear, Litchfield Park



## AZRogue (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi, I'm looking for a game to join in the Phoenix metro area, west valley (Avondale, Goodyear, Litchfield Park, Estrella Mountain, or Buckeye). I usually DM a group of close friends and would like to find a game where I could be a player.

I'm an adult, early 30's, and would prefer a mature game with friendly people. I can adapt to any style and am easy going and easy to get along with. I work during the day and would prefer a game at night, on weekdays, though I would really like to hear from anyone, no matter the schedule, as mine could change.

I would prefer playing a d20 game, though it doesn't matter which. I don't own many d20 books, but I can easily buy what I need (I have adequate disposable income). 

Hit me up at: AZRogue@hotmail.com


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, you can try contacting Reveille or Joemeister (to use their ENW monikers) to see if either of them have a group you could join.  Joe might still be looking for a group though or may've joined Reveille's.

Other than them, you could try searching further through this forum for Tylermalan's thread, and contact Tyler to see if his group's got an opening.  Last I knew, Tyler was running a game with some coworkers out in Avondale or thereabouts, anyway.  Dunno if there's an opening in the group or anything though.


Other than that, you could also try dropping by Manawerx in Phoenix (kinda near the intersection of 35th Avenue and Bell Road, a short ways from the Safeway; it's actually over by 37th Avenue or whatever, by the Village Inn and the Subway, but the nearest major intersection is 35th & Bell).  There's a group meeting there on Thursday nights, starting play usually around 6:30 pm, give or take a little bit.  That goes until around 10 or 11 pm, sometimes 9.

At present, that group's playing 2nd Edition AD&D (a drow campaign in Menzoberranzan), but they also play 3E sometimes (the guy who was running 3E is busy lately with work or something, so he doesn't have time to prep for games, and just shows up as a player for now).

I had been running a 3E campaign too on Thursday nights, but right now we don't have enough players for it; two of them had a baby recently and so they haven't been around Manawerx for the past month or so, probably not until they're less busy again.  One of the other players had to quit the Thursday game because of a work schedule change.  While me and the other one have just joined the other Thursday group for now, but I'm still trying to find a way to resume my Thursday campaign or start up a new one.

Before the 3E game, I was running d20 Modern for a while, and I may resume that game at some point too.  We had started a separate game on Saturday afternoons, which one of the other players can play in, if we get enough people again (the guy that had to quit do to a change of work schedule).  I'm hoping to revive one of the campaigns, but I still need to find more players.  Right now, there's only me and 1 kid who can play on Thursdays (we're in the 2E group for now, though), plus the other guy if we play on Saturdays.


So, there are the only three groups I'm aware of in this general area right now.  I know there _are_ others, I just _don't know anything about_ any of the others.


----------



## AZRogue (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow, thanks, lol. I really didn't expect a response any time soon. I expected a few months at least. Thanks!


----------

